# The Relic Guitar Look, Love it or Leave it?



## skip_scratch (Feb 3, 2013)

I gotta admit I love the relic guitar look. It reeks of character, smokey bars, great solos, spilled drinks, cheap draft, road trips, stories etc etc. If I could find a truly road worn guitar I'd jump at the chance to buy it. I'm struggling about purchasing a guitar that is artificially made to look road worn maybe I could buy one if it was on sale for cheap.

Anyone else feel this way? Anyone got a truly road worn beaten up guitar pic they can share?

What do you think?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Relics are growing on me. But, subtle, realistic ones....not ones where 70% is bare wood.
i still don't own one, I'm just less conscious about the wear and tear on my old guitars than I used to be.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If it happens naturally, yes, I like it. Wear is a clear indication of a good guitar most of the time.Someone owned it and played it a lot for a reason. Most "reliced" guitars look like someone attacked them with a nail and a belt sander, some are half way realistic, but I still don't like them. I feel like I do with "antiqued" furniture - it is counterfeiting plain and simple.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't care for the phony contrived ones, but I can dig the real deal when it looks like genuine wear and tear rather than neglect. Sometimes it's hard to tell, but the manufactured relics generally look phony to me. Even some of the genuine ones look like simple abuse. If we treated our homes, cars, and pianos that way we'd be called abusive, but it's okay to mistreat a guitar.

However it's all a matter of personal choice and taste, beauty being in the eye of the beholder.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Mooh X 10 ;-)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I love reliced guitars..been real ones, or the ones done properly.. I specially like making it....i LOVE it actually..


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mooh x11! ;-)

Leave 'em leave 'em leave 'em.

I got more feeling finding a cool epiphone g-400 custom for a good deal on kijiji than any relic'ed guitar I have ever seen.

Find it, play it, love it. It will age your way.

Relic'ing and Artificial aging are guitar abuse, plain and simple.

Bjg
9kkhhd


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I like my guitars to earn their marks and the longer they look new the better .............. Could you imagine paying a premium for a reliced car?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a guitar for almost twenty years. Gigged and jammed with it for over ten years.
Other than some slight swirling from cleaning and a bit of worming on the back, there wasn't a mark on it.

Yes, natural relicing shows that a guitar has been used a lot, but I'd pass.

Paying someone extra cash to beat it up is not on my radar whatsoever.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

:zzz:..............


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

noman said:


> :zzz:..............


Dude,..not cool..if you ain't into a discussion...move along...don't be condescending


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bryguy9 said:


> Mooh x11! ;-)
> 
> Leave 'em leave 'em leave 'em.
> 
> ...


Me too. The entire look begs the question "how old is that?"

"It's new."

Then the deflated "Oh...."

For me, the wear tells a story. If the story is files, chains and sandpaper then it isn't much of a story. 


Well, I got to go...I have some jeans that I need to rip the knees out of.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For a long while I was the type that really liked my instruments to be pristine or close to it,no scratches,no dents etc.. Then last year I picked up my first partcaster slight relic on the forum here and fell in love with them. I dont like the over the top relic to bare wood type but slight relic is o.k. I've never had a chance to keep a guitar long enough for it to relic naturally. I'm less worried now when I go to a gig and dont worry about denting it or scratching it. Works for me.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> If it happens naturally, yes, I like it. Wear is a clear indication of a good guitar most of the time.Someone owned it and played it a lot for a reason. Most "reliced" guitars look like someone attacked them with a nail and a belt sander, some are half way realistic, but I still don't like them. I feel like I do with "antiqued" furniture - it is counterfeiting plain and simple.


+ 100 on this issue.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Alain, you need to lighten up a bit. It's a guitar finish that some may like while others don't care for it. I like Shell Pink as a finish. Other players hate it. It's subjective and personal preference. It says nothing about the player.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I liked lightly relic'd guitars because I personally look lightly relic'd myself... and the two go together well, IMHO.

My favourite relics are by Rivard.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Honestly,I'm not sure where I sit on these .
I'm in the camp that loves the look of an old guitar that has been played.And some of the relic jobs are quite good .
I'm also of the mind somedays that a 'new relic' comes off as phony ,and can be seen as trying to hard to have some sort of street cred..
Other days I figure it's just another finish option available to people.
I'm not sure I would pay extra for one pre reliced guitar,but I wouldn't discount one right away if I was shopping around .

I guess it comes down to play what you want,somebody somewhere is going to like/dislike it so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Personaly don't like em. As others have stated buying a used one with some wear marks, wouldn't bother me. But buying a brand new one that has been artificially relic'd ...no thank you.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Reliced guitars from the big companies are ugly as sin. Guitars that have worn out due to years of use look wicked. I have only seen a few purpose reliced guitars that look good so I would generally leave it.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I never thought that I would go for a relic'd guitar but after playing this guitar I was sold and I never worry about getting dings:


View attachment 2371


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

noman said:


> Alain, you need to lighten up a bit. It's a guitar finish that some may like while others don't care for it. I like Shell Pink as a finish. Other players hate it. It's subjective and personal preference. It says nothing about the player.


There is a difference between having an opinion..and been condescending....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I can appreciate the craftsmanship of making a convincing artificially aged guitar, no I would not buy one or even use one unless I had little other choice.

Regretfully I can't think of a way to say this without sounding derogatory, but to me, it's fake. It says I want people to think I've been out there and paid my dues. I've got history, battle scars.

It's like fake bullet holes on the tailgate of your pick up truck, or handcuffs from your rear view mirror.

If the goal is to gain the advantages of a well broken in guitar, that can be accomplished without the illusion of aging.

Again, I apologize if that offends anyone. I'm not judging anyone, just being honest.

I'd rather age them the old fashioned way, one gig at a time.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I think some people do have to be careful how they word their opinion on this subject. Milkman did a fine job with his post. I do not have a reliced guitar. But you haters have to agree....Alain does a fantastic job on his guitars. I have never had one in my hands but from the high quality pics I have seen from his build threads I am very impressed. You can tell he put's a lot of work and passion into them. Much better then the last few Nash guitars I have seen at Capsule Music in Toronto. Alain....as I mentioned in your last thread "Brownie" look's incredible.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im kind of like milkman on this subject.
i like the way a beat up, worn in guitar looks- for sure.
but how it got to that state is important.
and here is where im at odds with myself.

the idea of somebody making a new guitar look old on purpose bothers me.
the thought that anybody would buy a guitar like that bothers me.

but at the same time the idea of relicing a guitar intrigues me, as an artform.
i can appreciate the attention to detail, the craft itself,
and if done well, they can look awesome.
watching the things alain and others do makes me want to try it myself.
ive been beating guitars up for years the natural way,
so i think i would be good at it.
and i would certainly enjoy it.

but i cant bring myself to try it, because at the same time it would bother me.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Tarbender said:


> I never thought that I would go for a relic'd guitar but after playing this guitar I was sold and I never worry about getting dings:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371


 Agreed on this one,not over the top and gently worn.

The ones that have been beaten half to death and show excessive and unusual wear marks come across as abused for my taste, relic or real.
If it has been treated like a POS and the distressing is excessive, then one might assume that the neglect that the instrument has received is a direct reflection of the owner and that the guitar just might be a POS.
Beauty is always in the eye of the beholder. Not trying to offend those with different taste, whatever floats yer' boat.
This one does it for me.My new relic project! Les Paul Goldtop 55'
Cheers, d


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I had an old one that was truly worn and it was a keeper, I would refinish it. I would never buy a new "relic" and if I bought one that was in need of refinishing, again, I would refinish it. 

I don't drive relic cars and I don't own relic guitars.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> There is a difference between having an opinion..and been condescending....


Don't really need to get into a back and forth with you about an emoticon being condescending but my initial reponse meant to infer that "here we go again" with another thread about relics. It is getting rather old since we rarely see threads about other finishes. For the record. I own 3 relics and appreciate the work that goes into them. For me it is a type of finish, just as sunbursts are a type of finish.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

noman said:


> < For me it is a type of finish, just as sunbursts are a type of finish.


I totally agree on that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, to play the devil's advocate, I have to add my voice to those in praise of Alain's work in this vein.


I also recall seeing a relic job done on a Black Les Paul owned by Faracaster that was quite amazing.

And it seems reasonable to consider it a finish.

For me and again I want to be careful with my words, there's a subtle underlying intent to deceive. 

I have a feeling the same guys who have an aversion to auto-tune also dislike relicing for similar reasons.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

In truth, I have considered buying a beater guitar several time and sending it to Alain for his relic treatment. Very tastefully done. A refinished vintage guitar would be an excellent candidate IMO. as much as i hate phony looking relics, i hate refinished vintage gits. theyre like plastic surgery on an 80 yr old Joan Rivers. not fooling anyone. own your age and every wrinkle.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> For me and again I want to be careful with my words, there's a subtle underlying intent to deceive.
> 
> I have a feeling the same guys who have an aversion to auto-tune also dislike relicing for similar reasons.


+1000. Well said.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> In truth, I have considered buying a beater guitar several time and sending it to Alain for his relic treatment. Very tastefully done. A refinished vintage guitar would be an excellent candidate IMO. as much as i hate phony looking relics, i hate refinished vintage gits. theyre like plastic surgery on an 80 yr old Joan Rivers. not fooling anyone. own your age and every wrinkle.


I'm actually doing that right now..client bought a 64 strat..that was refinished 4 times i've counted. Original color seemed to have been olympic white..then sort of a greenish color..the Navy metalic color and red....it was just horrible. rest of the guitar was fine, aged a lot..but still fine. SO..removed EVERYTHING...and client chose Aged Sonic blue to match the aging on the neck and hardware. Should be pretty cool.....at least a lot better then the tick weird shitty finish that was on it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mario said:


> I think some people do have to be careful how they word their opinion on this subject. Milkman did a fine job with his post. I do not have a reliced guitar. But you haters have to agree....Alain does a fantastic job on his guitars. I have never had one in my hands but from the high quality pics I have seen from his build threads I am very impressed. You can tell he put's a lot of work and passion into them. Much better then the last few Nash guitars I have seen at Capsule Music in Toronto. Alain....as I mentioned in your last thread "Brownie" look's incredible.


Actually I do agree. Alain's relics are among the best I've ever seen. He and Nash are the two best I know of (but I'm not in the market). It doesn't change my opinion though. I once read an article about a company that will take your outdoor gear on backpacking adventures around the world, then ship it back to you at home with pictures and battle scars. Strange but true, I know. Some people want "cred" that they just have not earned.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Any room in this thread for those of us who don`t really care what other players like to buy? Speaking strictly for myself, reliced guitars never really mattered that much to care about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Actually I do agree. Alain's relics are among the best I've ever seen. He and Nash are the two best I know of (but I'm not in the market). It doesn't change my opinion though. I once read an article about a company that will take your outdoor gear on backpacking adventures around the world, then ship it back to you at home with pictures and battle scars. *Strange but true, I know. Some people want "cred" that they just have not earned.*


There is obviously, a market for it. I simply can't understand it myself.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

few years ago this topic came up (right here on this forum) and the result was wholly different than this one. 
at one time, it (relicing) was very popular. now it seems to be falling out of favor somewhat. i wonder when pointy guitars will make a comeback? or how about RELICED POINTY GUITARS!!!!! all o' them old pointy vees and destroyers, and lightning strike shapes, star shaped guitars. as if you raided an estate sale when somebody from quiet riot died.
hows that? maybe i'm predicting the next trend? better run to the basement and see if that old hondo is still wedged behind the hot water heater... might be buried treasure!


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I'd have to play one to really know, but I'm not a huge fan of the "look". The feel, they say, is completely different.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> few years ago this topic came up (right here on this forum) and the result was wholly different than this one.
> at one time, it (relicing) was very popular. now it seems to be falling out of favor somewhat. i wonder when pointy guitars will make a comeback? or *how about RELICED POINTY GUITARS!!!!! all o' them old pointy vees and destroyers, and lightning strike shapes, star shaped guitars. *as if you raided an estate sale when somebody from quiet riot died.
> hows that? maybe i'm predicting the next trend? better run to the basement and see if that old hondo is still wedged behind the hot water heater... might be buried treasure!


They'd be a dime a dozen. As someone who owned pointy guitars back in the day, I can tell you mine didnt last a day in my house without the start of getting relicced....Kept bumping into things with those pointy V's and explorers, lol. Seriously. good luck finding an asymmetrical V that isnt chipped on the big fin and headstock tip.


----------



## NicS (Sep 23, 2011)

Personal opinion, it's like buying pre-ripped jeans. I would rather spend money on something and beat it up myself. A road worn guitar that you buy second or third hand has character, but not YOUR character. If you are the one putting the dents and stains on it, it tells YOUR story. The ones that come "factory-worn" are merely trying to capitalize on the market and don't have any character whatsoever. I would rather be the one putting the marks onto my guitar and earning the stories that go with them


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

one thing to consider, is the feel of the intrument...relic is not just about the look. Buy a new strat finished with that nice tick poly finish...and even if you play her 6hrs hours a day...7 days a week....it wont get used fast. relic work means extra thin nitro finish, wish in iself is a different feel, its more like playing a naked guitar...


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

As someone who has started offering aging as an option on his guitars, I may be a bit biased, but...

In my opinion, I think the reasons that people don't like relics can be boiled down to two main issues:

1) Many relics just look bad. A lot of people trying their hand at relicing have never really examined an actual vintage guitar. Wear in the wrong spots, or created in the wrong way (BELT SANDER!) looks very fake.

2) The belief that owning a relic is an attempt to skip "paying your dues" and "earning your chops". I don't really think most people are trying to suggest that THEY played the crap out of their recliced guitar. They just like the look. Just like when someone wears a hockey jersey they aren't trying to suggest they play in the NHL.

Just my 2 cents 

Mike


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Not like it is a new idea...Burny started their aged look in the mid `70s...if thats a fad then it`s the longest one in human history. This has been discussed so many times on every guitar site I visit, the TDPRI doesn`t even allow threads on the topic anymore `cause they seem to bring out the worst in people. 
We`ve had the jeans analogy now we just need the car to complete the thread...happens in every thread that I`ve seen. So who`s gonna step up and do the car analogy? These threads always end the same way...some folks like the relics, some don`t. Not sure theres anything left to say about em but I guess some people have missed the hundreds of threads that are all over the web.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> Not like it is a new idea...Burny started their aged look in the mid `70s...if thats a fad then it`s the longest one in human history. This has been discussed so many times on every guitar site I visit, the TDPRI doesn`t even allow threads on the topic anymore `cause they seem to bring out the worst in people.
> We`ve had the jeans analogy now we just need the car to complete the thread...happens in every thread that I`ve seen. So who`s gonna step up and do the car analogy? These threads always end the same way...some folks like the relics, some don`t. Not sure theres anything left to say about em but I guess some people have missed the hundreds of threads that are all over the web.


Oh the car analogy has already been done in this thread!! I'm pretty sure everyone here would love how my RELIC CS Nocaster sounds and plays, if they played it blindfolded!! It's a light relic and done well though so even the ant-relic crowd may actually dig the look. I'm just waiting for reliced amps...........


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

One of the nicest Strats I have ever played was a relic Nash. It felt and sounded GREAT!

And I do like the feel of a neck with the finish on the back worn; in fact I take steel-wool to my older, plain-finished necks to recreate that feel. (I can't bring myself to do that to a brand new guitar)

But in all honesty I can't see myself ever stepping onto a stage with a relic guitar (just like I could never step on stage with one of those strats with 'SRV' etched in huge letters on the pick guard.) To me they just ooze 'wannabe'. The correct way to relic a guitar is to play it for decades.

But that's just me. If owning a relic makes you want to play it more, then great! That alone is a reason to buy one!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


That's called burnt or well-done.......


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Speaking of relic amps, anybody else on here from the Toronto area familiar with Mike McDonald's old bf Super? That has to be the most abused amp of any working musician that I know. He says all the beer spilled on it over the years is what gives it its special tone.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't care for the look myself. I think they look fake from the lack of fretboard wear.

There should be plenty of old guitars, etc. sitting in pawn shops so I think that these relic'ed guitars appeal to those who don't want to go slumming in pawnshops and think old guitars are actually icky and just want a clean guitar that only looks dirty.

On the other hand, I bought some furniture for the family room from Ethan Allen that was "distressed" because it hides the boo-boo's that kids will do to them and that my kids have done to them. So in this case, it totally made sense.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Problem is that ain't no more old guitars in Pawnshop..that era is long gone. 



FrankyNoTone said:


> I don't care for the look myself. I think they look fake from the lack of fretboard wear.
> 
> There should be plenty of old guitars, etc. sitting in pawn shops so I think that these relic'ed guitars appeal to those who don't want to go slumming in pawnshops and think old guitars are actually icky and just want a clean guitar that only looks dirty.
> 
> On the other hand, I bought some furniture for the family room from Ethan Allen that was "distressed" because it hides the boo-boo's that kids will do to them and that my kids have done to them. So in this case, it totally made sense.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

a bit of wear is nice,most off the shelf relics are tacky...

I like Fanos (from what the interwebs shows me) but I'd like them more without "so much relic"<some seem overdone.

==there was some asshat's selling relic guitars in Burlington most around the $1000 mark and several were average MIM and even iffy Squier models>>>bet there's a bunch of dummy's in Burlington (with too much money) who are proud of the scratched up axes right now.

playing some great Nash ones that felt and sounded like the real deals though.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

A pristine instrument looks great, as does a naturally well-worn one because of the 'character' it bears - kinda like the face of an old coastal fisherman.

The 'rub' is the instrument that lies in-between. It has a 'newish' complexion, not yet worn-through, but with some obvious dents, chips, scratches from accidents, or neglectful handling. It's just sad-looking in anyone's eye, and still years away from blending in to a relic-look. Hopefully, most of these were originally purchased as 'players', so the good stuff could be kept at home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> one thing to consider, is the feel of the intrument...relic is not just about the look. Buy a new strat finished with that nice tick poly finish...and even if you play her 6hrs hours a day...7 days a week....it wont get used fast. relic work means extra thin nitro finish, wish in iself is a different feel, its more like playing a naked guitar...


All of the characteristics you describe above can be accomplished without the illusion of fake aging, no?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> one thing to consider, is the feel of the intrument...relic is not just about the look. Buy a new strat finished with that nice tick poly finish...and even if you play her 6hrs hours a day...7 days a week....it wont get used fast. relic work means extra thin nitro finish, wish in iself is a different feel, its more like playing a naked guitar...


That's true, I remember getting joe Lado to make me a shredder back in the '80's. when I went to pick it up, I loved everything except for the finish on the neck, so asked him to strip it off. He looked at me like I was crazy, but did it. And I still have that guitar today. And every time I take it to joe for maintenance, he insists I must have stripped the neck myself, lol.

i get that there's something poseurish about fake relic, but it's like buying pre faded jeans. Most ppl buy them...but when companies experimented with over the top fades, tears, painted on creases etc, the fad came to an end. Keep it subtle, functional, realistic. Not like a belt sander fell on it, and all hardware came off the wreck of the Atocha.
john Sykes black LP (and Gibson signature model), really do it for me. But that's a git that's seen a lot of action.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

One of my clients sells model train supplies. They offer a vast array of materials and subject matter on the art of aging, rusting and weathering locomotives, rolling stock and layouts. This craft I see as important (to the hobby) as they are trying to recreate equipment and buildings that have decades of wear and tear on them in an outside environment.

On the other hand my 75' Yamaki has one ding, one finish crack, and the lower shound hole area is rather chewed up. 35 years of pretty hard use - but love too ..... and I polish her regularly. My 82' Tokai has one finish crack and a bit of worming.

In my mind most reliced guitars are over-done and look far more abused than naturally aged.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been debating jumping in. I like naturally earned relics, but have to admit some that have been finished that way look convincing. I don't know if I would buy one, it would depend on how it played and sounded. Is that fence sitting enough?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> All of the characteristics you describe above can be accomplished without the illusion of fake aging, no?


Oh naturally. CLients will ask me to make them none relic guitars often...but with real thin nitro...if the guitar is played daily and specially if the owner gigs with it...withing a year or two it will show lots of wear and battle scares..as to a regular fender might still look like it,s new appart from a few dings here and there


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

al3d said:


> Problem is that ain't no more old guitars in Pawnshop..that era is long gone.


Okay, but there are still ways to get old guitars in this new era, likely not a lot or any 50's telecasters, but the golden era of guitars ended in the 70's so there should be plenty enough still floating around to fulfill what I suspect is a niche market.

I'd be more willing to get a guitar from a respected tech who braved the kijjiji, garage, estate, mom&pop, etc. wilderness to find, inspect and restore an old guitar (new pots, switches, fretwork, etc.).


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

When guitar shopping...
There have been new guitars that I have *not* played just because of intentional relicing, I certainly have never bought one. It could easily be my loss. I specifically recall this happened when I was looking around for a new MIA Jaguar, they had a regular finish black that I didn't like the feel of and a reliced 'burst that I'll never know about.
I have never *not* played or *not* bought a used guitar just because it was intentionally reliced. However, I have never bought one - subconsiously affected by the relicing? maybe...

IMO, as musicians we fall into the artist category. Aesthetics are and should be important to artists. So if you don't like the looks of it it's probably not for you...

Again, IMO, it's a finish option. Some people wouldn't own a black guitar no matter how it played - they would probably never know. I think that fender guitars should have maple fretboards - my non-reliced jag notwithstanding which I love in all it's rosewood glory.

There are a lot more guitar finishes that I don't like than I do like but only a few that become deal-breakers.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've owned a few relics and thought they looked cool but these days....NOS or a very light relic (the hardwire to be "de-shined" and the back of the neck sanded down a bit). For whatever reason, i just grew tired of the relic look. They do feel great but i have not noticed any tone variances between a NOS and a relic. Some of the relics fetch as much as $1K compared to the same NOS version.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I like some relics as long as they are done tastefully.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a nasty habit of either not leaning guitars against a dependable resting spot, or esle leavig them plugged in and tripping over the cord, pulling the guitar down. So, any guitar I have WILL look relic'd PDQ.

I checked out some Fano guitars at capsule, and was impressed. The thing about the Fano axes is that they are fake historical instruments. That is, instruments that were never part of history, but look like they should have been. The relicing gives them that vibe.

In general, though, while I wouldn't spend a penny more for it, the benefit of relic'ing is that it gives the player instant permission to cut loose and just go for broke on the guitar, without havng to worry about the finish.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Some nice pics. here including Willie's Martin.HARVESTER - bespoke guitars - repairs - modifications - TRIGGERS
as well......the auto body business must be slow these days, let's beat up some guitars.
Relic-that-Guitar-Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

To feel the wood on the neck is very important for me.
I sand off the finish on all of my natural necks, in the contact areas only.
0000 steel wool and some teak oil to seal.
I would not consider this treatment "relicing" when the end result is almost unnoticeable.
d


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

If anyone has a chance to browse through the book 'Galaxy of Strats', it is the definitive picture-book on vintage strats. I was lucky to get a copy in Japan a few years back and it is basically all relics, real ones!!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Some nice pics. here including Willie's Martin.HARVESTER - bespoke guitars - repairs - modifications - TRIGGERS
> as well......the auto body business must be slow these days, let's beat up some guitars.
> Relic-that-Guitar-Part 1 - YouTube


Very cool instruments and the blog is great! Thanks for sharing.......


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> In general, though, while I wouldn't spend a penny more for it, the benefit of relic'ing is that it gives the player instant permission to cut loose and just go for broke on the guitar, without havng to worry about the finish.


This I understand. 

Perhaps all new cars should come with a few scratches and dings so we don't mind so much the first time someone opens their door on us in a parking lot.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have played a few nice Fender custom shop Strat relics and owned one of the early Vince Cunetto strats (that I made a nice profit on, btw). All the ones I've played have been really good. I have a great CS broadcaster (light relic) and also had a Nash tele that was quite good too. As others have said, it's more about the feel than the look. On the other hand, I do not like the overdone relic jobs either and would not buy one regardless of how it felt. They just look too contrived.

When you think about it, any guitar with a sunburst finish could be considered a "Relic", since it's original purpose was to replicate an aged French Polish.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> This I understand.
> 
> Perhaps all new cars should come with a few scratches and dings so we don't mind so much the first time someone opens their door on us in a parking lot.





ding ding ding ding....and there it is, this is now an officious relic thread.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Sneaky said:


> ...
> When you think about it, any guitar with a sunburst finish could be considered a "Relic", since it's original purpose was to replicate an aged French Polish.


I don't think so. Here's a real old French Polish (Marie Curie, famous scientist) and she doesn't look sunbursted at all:
View attachment 2377


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

FrankyNoTone said:


> I don't think so. Here's a real old French Polish (Marie Curie, famous scientist) and she doesn't look sunbursted at all:
> View attachment 2377




ba dum bum tssssss


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have an Olympic white RW Strat that has had a lot of playing time. It's got dirt and wear on it. It plays really nicely. I like that alot. 


I also have a 1969-70 el degas LP special that is nicely worn the slow way. 
The points I look for are feel in my hands, playability and finally tone (IMO 95% pickups 5% guitar woods etc). Someone asks me how old my RW guitar is, I say it's a replica of a 1962 fender. Then I ask , how did it sound?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah ...but all the experts know...black guitars sound better than white ones.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a fan of Relics because I hate sticky necks (nothing worse than the poly on a 70s Fender) but agree about not digging the ones that are too over the top.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hardly a surprise that, in today's contrived, instant gratification society that we have created, that a thing like "relic" instruments is so popular. Phoney is as phoney does. 

CT.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Where do guys like me stand in this....guys who buy guitars strictly to please themselves, don`t play out and play solely for their own pleasure...who exactly are we posing for? Confidentially, I buy what appeals to me without worrying what people on the internet may think or what names they might call me, really...they`re guitars, not like it`s a life or death decision eh. If a guitar feels good and plays good, I buy it, that simple.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't judge or care what others buy. If you like guitars made to simulate road worn relics, that's ok. It's also ok to buy jeans with the knees already torn out and to put fake bullet holes on your tailgate to create a similar illusion.

Whether you gig or not, you're still buying image to some extent.

Enjoy the image you create but don't be surprised when some find it .....amusing.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don't judge or care what others buy. If you like guitars made to simulate road worn relics, that's ok. It's also ok to buy jeans with the knees already torn out and to put fake bullet holes on your tailgate to create a similar illusion.
> 
> Whether you gig or not, you're still buying image to some extent.
> 
> Enjoy the image you create but don't be surprised when some find it .....amusing.





if you say so.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't care what people play so much as how they play. If you pick up a guitar that does it for you, great. I have clean "new" looking guitars and relics. I just love guitars period.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you like jeans too? I`m not much of a player, I don`t sound any better on new guitars than I do on my used ones.

Last time I was home in September I wanted to buy more Levis...and saw they were made in Bangladesh! So, didn`t buy any...and I never bought jeans that were made to look used, and don`t drive a truck...like jeans or cars can even be remotely associated with relic guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Aren't we all just pretending anyway. I mean whoever can afford (properly afford) the time or money to cause or buy an original relic has a much higher level of authenticity. They will obviously choose whether or not to keep playing that worn guitar. 


It comes down to taste and desire. To say that someone has a phony guitar or is posing is considering their own looking glass as the only valid opinion. 


IMO it's just like the reissue. Or the ibanez les paul. We buy and play what we like. There will definitely be others who don't like the same stuff. 


Phony would be to claim something it's not. Like if Nash were to say that all his relics are done the natural way. 


I have a replica Strat that's fun to play, and I only earned the money to buy it, not the years and years of playing to do it my self. I like it and choose to play it on occasion. 


I am getting the feeling that some of these comments on here are starting to be statements about the people who play these guitars and not about the guitars themselves. I think that we should avoid being the "taste" police and respect that we're unique, just like everybody else ! 


In the end, if I play because of how it makes me feel, then I remain in the realm of my own expertise. I am the only authority on that. (I think?) 




Fair?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

In the end, nothing anyone says (myself included, natch) is going to put to rest this topic. No matter what your tastes run to, whatever you happen to preach, it probably helps to be thick-skinned. If this thread is any indication, there's plenty of conflicting viewpoints when it comes to relics. Put us all into a room together and it would be pandemonium.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Which is why my orginal respsonse way back on page one zzz is still appropriate!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

that may be put to the test at the upcoming meet n' greet (show n' tell).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just becuse a topic is contentious or seemingly unresolvable, doesn't mean we shouldn't discuss it.

I make comments and voice my opinions about the things I find interesting.

Some people take that personally. C'est la vie.

Reissues and cosmetically relic'd guitars are quite different IMO.

I'm making a clone of a Tweed Deluxe. It won't say Fender on it and there will be no attempt to make it look like it actually came from the 50s.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> some that have been finished that way look convincing. I don't know if I would buy one,


For me, it would have to be a good deal because I can't see paying someone to beat up a guitar. If I ever debated having one done that way, I'd likely just take a few photos of old guitars and replicate it myself.

If anyone wants to pay me big $$ for dental work, by all means...your chicklets will look relic'd for sure!! I have a sweet mallet and a great right arm.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Just becuse a topic is contentious or seemingly unresolvable, doesn't mean we shouldn't discuss it.
> 
> I make comments and voice my opinions about the things I find interesting.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Wanna know something, Brother Milkman? Most of my best friends are people with whom I have considerable differences of opinion. They also have considerable *considered* opinions, as opposed to knee-jerk reactionary opinions. I find smart people with thoughtful well considered opinions way easier to tolerate than anyone who simply agrees with me by chance or by alterior motive. People with flexible minds that can be changed by solid evidence are also more tolerable. It's hard sometimes, but I try to be that person too.

Fwiw, there seems to be a lot of folks on this forum who seem like friends to me. Finding likeminded folks is one of the joys of this place. Likeminded in that we can converse reasonably intelligently with tolerance and understanding even when having a difference of opinion. Those differences are often pretty trivial in the big scheme of things anyway, though trivia seems to be the nature of the music world.

Just musing out loud.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

+1 Milkman and Mooh. (Peace Mooh, Peace!)

Last time I checked Guitarscanada.com was a _FORUM_. That, and the guitar porn are precisely why I come here.

*Forum*: _Noun, __an assembly, meeting place, television program, etc., for the discussion of questions of public __interest._

I log in here because like to look at the fancy pictures of everyone's six-string ladies and drool. And I like to listen to and share guitar related ideas with other pathologically obsessed guitar nuts.

I am probably considered one of the Haters, because I don't like relic'd guitars at all. No Sir. Uh uh. No thank you very much. Not for me! No No! Nyet! Nein! Nay Bob!

Well good for me! I had an opinion! I felt strongly enough about it to post it, so as to contribute to a discussion on a free, open, online discussion forum. 

My grandfather used to tell me, Have an opinion! Stand for something. Be a man (or woman!) and put it out there. Let it get beat up. Consider all the facts. And then make up your own mind.

I don't think I posted anything insulting about anyone else's opinions, or their guitars or their mothers/sisters/wives/cars/jeans. I posted my opinion. I mean it's not like I sent anyone here a PM telling them the vintage equipment they listed for sale was 'cosmetically trash' right?

If we all relax and learn to take other peoples opinions as just that, then this forum is an example of the best purposes of the Internet. The beauty and fundamental purpose of any communication method in a democratically free society: Take what you need. Leave the rest.

BJG
3dgrw


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Lullaby said:


> a bit of wear is nice,most off the shelf relics are tacky...
> 
> I like Fanos (from what the interwebs shows me) but I'd like them more without "so much relic"<some seem overdone.
> 
> ...


That store didn't stay in business very long, so I guess us Burlington dummies (please learn to spell the word you intend to insult somebody with) are a bit smarter than you think.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> That store didn't stay in business very long, so I guess us Burlington dummies (please learn to spell the word you intend to insult somebody with) are a bit smarter than you think.


And also learn how to compose full sentences without multiple spelling mistakes. My High School English teacher from way back would have been disgusted.


Not a shot at you Roryfan!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I still REALLY like my tacky, phoney, Fender MIM Road Worn strat. 
However, I am now (after this thread) afraid to be seen with it in public.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

greco said:


> I still REALLY like my tacky, phoney, Fender MIM Road Worn strat.
> However, I am now (after this thread) afraid to be seen with it in public.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


And you should not be embarrassed. I played one in my local L&M and it was outstanding!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> .... put fake bullet holes on your tailgate....


Whaaaaa? You can get fake bullet holes?!? I can't believe I just paid someone good money to shoot up my BMW... Oh well at least this way my street cred remains intact, right? I guess I'll just have to tell people they're "speed holes" and I'm getting excellent milage. But seriously, I do like relics done tastefully of course, the Danocaster stuff is very nice and I'd buy one if the chance for a good deal came up. I'm having MJT build me something right now. I'm not planning to pass it off as my battle scars, I just like the look. I'd rather pay a fraction for an instrument that suggests wear and tear than buy a vintage one at a premium and be scared to play it let alone take it out of the house to gig with.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, some people like relics some don`t...shoganai.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

mario said:


> And you should not be embarrassed. I played one in my local L&M and it was outstanding!


Agreed. I really liked the sound of the HSS Road Worn Strat that I tried and the local L&M today. They're on sale for $599 right now, so I was tempted to buy one. Then reality hit and I realized I still couldn't afford it right now (too many other purchases lately). Oh well.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I fall into the "if it looks that old, it had better be that old." I have no intention of buying a relic'd model, unless it speaks to me. That said, to also join the "Rivard guitars look gooood" camp, if Alain were to build me a vintage-accurate guitar and give it a relic finish, I wouldn't call it a bad look by any stretch. I'd also be upfront if/when I sold it that it is a relic and not a true vintage guitar

The whole thing doesn't really concern me personally as it's not something I'm into nor do I pay a lot of attention to it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think old guitars look badass. Key word: old

Not a fan of relics, but to each their own. I personally would never purposely relic or buy a relic'd instrument. 

I hope to have a well played guitar of my own in my stable one day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another thing to consider.

Maybe you would never try to pass a relic on as a legitimate vintage instrument, but it woukld not be difficult for a second or third owner to do so.

Not your rersponsibility I suppose, but the very existance of relic'd guitars opens up the door to someone being duped.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Here's another thing to consider.
> 
> Maybe you would never try to pass a relic on as a legitimate vintage instrument, but it woukld not be difficult for a second or third owner to do so.
> 
> Not your rersponsibility I suppose, but the very existance of relic'd guitars opens up the door to someone being duped.


This is very true and I think it's a valid point. Unfortunately there's still people who don't do quite enough research to know when something isn't as stated.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

If all of these relics are as poorly done as has been discussed anybody should be able to pick one out of a line up. If they don't do the necessary research maybe they deserve to get stuck with 8 Fender relic'd Joe Strummer Tele's thinking that they are original real deal vintage treasures.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like some relic guitars, Fender's Closet Classic relics are nice. No belt sanders, just a bit of tint, some finish cracking and a bit of wear on the parts. I have a 65 Closet Classic strat that awfully nice.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

A few years ago I went to a music store in Kemptville On. with a friend who was looking for an amp. I went only for company and to browse. At the time I considered it silly to pay extra to damage the finish on a new guitar.

While my friend was (unsuccessfully) trying to swing a deal, I picked up a Nash strat, mostly out of curiosity, partly out of smug disdain.

I was impressed.

Then I plugged it in. I was more than impressed. 

I got it. It was a guitar that felt like it had been played for years, with all of the rough edges and stiffness smoothed over. I then understood how that feeling can be created, just as it is in an old guitar, in a new instrument by someone with knowledge and skill. It is not intended to fool anyone or look "cred", it is intended to play and feel like a well worn guitar. And it does. No apologies.

That being said, I still kick myself for putting a dent in the finish of my otherwise perfect new tele!


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm cutting and pasting my response to another forum relic thread:
Short story-Playing for about 27 years, around 22 with 2 electrics which took a beating between being young and practicing endless a hours a day and gigging the crap out of them.
Few years back started looking into getting new guitars and found a couple keepers but what became my favorite was a RW '72 Custom I picked up and paid for before even plugging in last summer. The feel that was missing in the newer guitars was here in spades.
The haters just dont seem to get that.
Oh and on the stories thing. Those 2 beat up guitars? Nobody ever asked me anything about dings and scratches and if they did would be bored to tears with any I actually remembered. Most were stupid accidents like hitting the fridge door to grab a banana and having the door hit the upper horn. Yawn. 
If anybody does ask about my Custom I'll tell them the truth-it looked like that when I bought it.
I really dont get all the poseur accusations, sounds like projecting to me. Judge a player on what he is playing, not on what he is playing with.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Relicing...it happens naturally but nothing nearly like some of the poor ones reliced out there. Even guitars I see in friends stores (from the 60s,that have been played and maybe even had several owners) are never as reliced as the heavy relic jobs out there. Its overkill. Belt sander fever have made us mental!


----------

